# I-wie berechnet er mein crit und dps falsch + ein vorschlag



## Hanfried (30. März 2008)

hi bei meinem jäger wird die dps und die crit falsch berechnet

charakter planer
http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=17020


wow amory link
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Hanfried


zusätzlich sollte ihr ein buff einfügung machen also klassenbuffs wie bei mir bsp. Aspekt des Falken
und beim bm hunter noch die 2% schaden wegen pet berechnen

thx erstmal


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. März 2008)

Hanfried schrieb:


> hi bei meinem jäger wird die dps und die crit falsch berechnet
> 
> charakter planer
> http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=17020
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also meinen Kollege hat sein Mage eingefügt im buffed-Charakterplaner und da hat er 6% crit weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und das mit den Buffs wär auch nicht schleccht z.b. ist glaube ich ein Mage immer mit int gebufft


----------

